# The Value of a PE for Industrial Engineers, Stamping Drawings?



## TRAIN (Jun 8, 2012)

Hi all I recently received my PE in Industrial Engineering. I have received mixed thoughts on the value of a PE in Industrial. Is there any Industrial engineers that can weigh in on this? Also is there any scenarios where a Industrial Engineer would use a stamp?

Thanks,


----------

